# favorite shot(s) of 2011



## FERAL ONE

yall, jasonf has been really strung out so i asked if it was okay to post up the favorites thread and he gave his blessin' .
 this has been on of the most fun threads to go back and see your favorites for the year. i know it ain't easy so we may have a first five and then add a second 5 later for giggles but remember this is " your" favorites of "your" shots so start workin' on whittling them  down  

 it will take me a good bit before i can add any, i like them all for one reason or another !!! 

This is not a contest of who has the best photo but just merely a reflection of the past year...point & shoot pictures are encouraged and appreciated!!

RULES: There is a maximum of 5 pictures allowed per person, 1 minimum.

So weather you post on this forum regularly or not, let see your shots of 2011! 

Here are the threads from the past couple of years for those who are interested in looking back.
2008: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=275606&highlight=
2009: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=452657&highlight=


2010
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=586262&highlight=favorite
2010 part deaux
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=465276&highlight=favorites


----------



## rip18

Well, I just went back and looked through all those "Best of..." threads.  Man, there are some great shots in those threads.  It was fun to scroll down through the threads & see who was shooting what - some were easy to identify, and some were tougher.  And it was great to see some folks sharing shots that we don't see too often as well.

I noticed that I didn't participate except for last year; it is just so overwhelming for me to try to choose my favorites - they're ALL favorite for one reason or another...

I went back & searched my posts from this past year, and it was easier this year, since I basically was without a camera or motivation for about half a year...  

After much thought, I narrowed it down to my favorite 27.  Further thought narrowed it down to my favorite 8.  And I finally got it down to my favorite 5:

Little Critter's First Dove Hunt

Winter Cardinal on Greenbrier

Corn Snake on Indian Corn

Juvenile Daring Jumping Spider

Drake Woodduck Drinking


----------



## FERAL ONE

and what an awsome set you have chosen ! that one of little critter will forever be high on my list of favorites of yours brother !!!  i don't even know where to start for this years favorites !!!


----------



## quinn

great!this pressure along with christmas and hunting season winding down!can't wait to see them start rolling in!


----------



## quinn

wow rip!it didn't take you long for that first swing outta the park!I wonder if we can do a favorite five of of folks?Now that would be really hard!!


----------



## Crickett

Can't wait to go thru mine!


----------



## FERAL ONE

well, i need a fave 5 of ethan, of dixie, of drop shots, of planes , of creeks , of critters .....   but i looked through and other than some planes that almost made it to the top, these were 5 i really liked for the year. sorry bout the spider crickett but it really was one of my faves for the year !!!!


----------



## JasonF

I admit that I haven't seen most of yalls pics this year due to obligations and my jaw is on the floor right now after seeing yalls images thus far!! Great job Rip and F1 !!!


----------



## Tvveedie

*Jacks*

I think its:

1 - Mustachio
2 - Mustachio and brother Big Buddy
3 - Pickles
      not shown: Jesse and Runty

4 - 2011 Spring CAYFA BILLS 10 yo  #44 David Frank
5 - In case I get lost a mile away from my driveway


----------



## DRB1313

Dude!!!  I was just thinking about calling Jason as this is one of my favorite threads.
Glad you started it Bro, I have not taken many non work related photos and I am making a
a point right now to make sure I take the time this year to do what I love to do.
Shoot Something!!!!
Here's all I got.  I even had to cheat into the last day of Dec 10 and
use an image that I only reworked this year.



Unbelievable Start.  AWESOME shots!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JasonF

This thread makes me smile!   I had one photo-op this year so not much to present in the landscape and wildlife department.  There is one I'd like to re-work and post later on.
My kids/favorites...


----------



## rip18

Oh man, oh man, oh man!  Love the kid shots & the puppy shots!  And the nature shots & action shots are simply smashing!  Can't wait to see what else comes out of the bag!


----------



## Sugar Plum

rip18 said:


> Oh man, oh man, oh man!  Love the kid shots & the puppy shots!  And the nature shots & action shots are simply smashing!  Can't wait to see what else comes out of the bag!



X 2!!!!! AMAZING shots to far!!!


----------



## Keebs

Wow, just WOW!!  Keep'em coming!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS

Once again yall have outdone yourselves these are some fabulous shots   Guess now that my big game hunting is over I better get busy and find a few of mine


----------



## toyota4x4h

I have been lurking lol but havnt posted in a bit. Anyway heres my work from this year. Oh and great job all of yall!!!


----------



## Lukikus2

Cool thread and excellent photography. I'll see what I can find also.


----------



## Lukikus2

Here is my amateur adds.

1) Rail station in Denver
2) Leaking hose bibb
3) Orange hibiscus
4) Two colored bougainvillea
5) Shrimp plant


----------



## cornpile

Some mighty fine photography posted up,heres my five


----------



## sgtgacop

*My 5 for 2011*

Mine can't hold a candle to the ones already posted but here they are.  Merry Christmas everyone!!!:decorate:


----------



## JasonF

Great pics everyone!! 
Love that hummingbird moth CP!!


----------



## Tvveedie

i'm diggin beehive mailbox super much


----------



## quinn

wow ya'll!there are some smokin shots in here!I'm having computer issues so this could take awhile!i do look forward to this thread every year.Keep them coming!!


----------



## JasonF

Very cool processing on that last one Quinn!!


----------



## cre8foru

Man these photos yall are posting are awesome. Here are a few of my favorites.
















This one is printed and on my wall now.


----------



## Crickett

*My 5*

Great shots everybody! Here's mine. 

My kids



Alicyn & Nolan  by Crickett30, on Flickr

Fall Leaves



Fall Leaves  by Crickett30, on Flickr

Gresham's Mill



Gresham Mill 1246 Topaz by Crickett30, on Flickr

Roxy, My Boston "Terror"



Roxy  by Crickett30, on Flickr

Wedding ring shot from a wedding I did for a friend of mine.



Chelsea's Ring  by Crickett30, on Flickr


----------



## FERAL ONE

wooo hoooo !!! yall make me proud to be a part of this group !!! keep em coming !!!


----------



## JasonF

FERAL ONE said:


> wooo hoooo !!! yall make me proud to be a part of this group !!! keep em coming !!!



x2
I'm amazed at how much everyone has grown and improved!  Great pics yall!!


----------



## Hoss

Wow.  You all have taken some great shots this year.  I'm gonna have to do some digging.  I haven't gotten out much so I'm glad to see you folks taken up my slack (well actually go well beyond that).

Hoss


----------



## egomaniac247

There is some amazing talent in this thread.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited

i haven't taken a lot of pics this year....can't put that fishin' rod down long enough but, here are my faves....

and, let me say that some of these pics on this thread are nothing less than UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..as good as anything i've ever seen ANYWHERE!!!


----------



## gstanfield

There's some really nice shots in here. I'm gonna have to put in mine when I get home, working now


----------



## wvdawg

Awesome shots from everyone!  Guess I need to get busy!


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22

Folks......those are awesome!!  I am going to have to get busy and contribute.  All these really get me excited about photography again!!


----------



## wvdawg

*Favorites*

Colton, Jake, a snake (like everyone else!), indigo bunting and a sunset beach


----------



## quinn

wow! Alot more great shots added since i last looked!I found another one of my 5.I've got one selection left.


----------



## DRB1313

I really like this one Quinn!!


----------



## Bubba_1122

Narrow theme on favorites this year with my first grandbaby being born in July: 
Daughter and son in law (first time doing silhouettes - read up online and gave it a try):














My little Superman: 




Then gotta have one football related (since 90% of the pictures I take are of sports - mostly football). This is early morning - first day of practice at Valdosta State during first week of August  - players just coming on the field at the new practice facility:


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22

Quinn, I love the jetty and star burst lens.......bubba, I love the little foot.........precious


----------



## rip18

WOW!  Just WOW!  There are sure some more smokin' shots and some great "memory" shots showing up in this thread!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## cornpile

Im with Rip,you all can sure take some dandy photos.


----------



## Topwater

*Topwater's 5*

Here are my 5:santa:


----------



## Crickett

rip18 said:


> Well, I just went back and looked through all those "Best of..." threads.  Man, there are some great shots in those threads.  It was fun to scroll down through the threads & see who was shooting what - some were easy to identify, and some were tougher.  And it was great to see some folks sharing shots that we don't see too often as well.
> 
> I noticed that I didn't participate except for last year; it is just so overwhelming for me to try to choose my favorites - they're ALL favorite for one reason or another...
> 
> I went back & searched my posts from this past year, and it was easier this year, since I basically was without a camera or motivation for about half a year...
> 
> After much thought, I narrowed it down to my favorite 27.  Further thought narrowed it down to my favorite 8.  And I finally got it down to my favorite 5:
> 
> Little Critter's First Dove Hunt
> 
> Winter Cardinal on Greenbrier
> 
> Corn Snake on Indian Corn
> 
> Juvenile Daring Jumping Spider
> 
> Drake Woodduck Drinking



Love that one of Little Critter! 



FERAL ONE said:


> well, i need a fave 5 of ethan, of dixie, of drop shots, of planes , of creeks , of critters .....   but i looked through and other than some planes that almost made it to the top, these were 5 i really liked for the year. sorry bout the spider crickett but it really was one of my faves for the year !!!!



That's an awesome shot of Ethan!  
as for the spider it's ok I just covered the screen



Tvveedie said:


> I think its:
> 
> 1 - Mustachio
> 2 - Mustachio and brother Big Buddy
> 3 - Pickles
> not shown: Jesse and Runty
> 
> 4 - 2011 Spring CAYFA BILLS 10 yo  #44 David Frank
> 5 - In case I get lost a mile away from my driveway



Awww your little doggies are too cute! 



DRB1313 said:


> Dude!!!  I was just thinking about calling Jason as this is one of my favorite threads.
> Glad you started it Bro, I have not taken many non work related photos and I am making a
> a point right now to make sure I take the time this year to do what I love to do.
> Shoot Something!!!!
> Here's all I got.  I even had to cheat into the last day of Dec 10 and
> use an image that I only reworked this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Unbelievable Start.  AWESOME shots!!!!!!!!!



Love your night shot David! 



JasonF said:


> This thread makes me smile!   I had one photo-op this year so not much to present in the landscape and wildlife department.  There is one I'd like to re-work and post later on.
> My kids/favorites...



Wow! I cannot believe how much your little ones have grown! They are so adorable! I miss seeing your work & hope you get more time in the new year to shoot & share more!



toyota4x4h said:


> I have been lurking lol but havnt posted in a bit. Anyway heres my work from this year. Oh and great job all of yall!!!



Love the treatment on the steering wheel! 



Lukikus2 said:


> Here is my amateur adds.
> 
> 1) Rail station in Denver
> 2) Leaking hose bibb
> 3) Orange hibiscus
> 4) Two colored bougainvillea
> 5) Shrimp plant



Beautiful flowers!



cornpile said:


> Some mighty fine photography posted up,heres my five



Love the one of your grandson! So cute! That doe peeking through is awesome!



sgtgacop said:


> Mine can't hold a candle to the ones already posted but here they are.  Merry Christmas everyone!!!:decorate:


Excellent shot of the memorial!



quinn said:


> wow ya'll!there are some smokin shots in here!I'm having computer issues so this could take awhile!i do look forward to this thread every year.Keep them coming!!



Love the lady bug shot! Looks awesome w/ the desat!



cre8foru said:


> Man these photos yall are posting are awesome. Here are a few of my favorites.
> This one is printed and on my wall now.



That deer shot is awesome! I bet it looks great framed!



wvdawg said:


> Colton, Jake, a snake (like everyone else!), indigo bunting and a sunset beach



The grandsons are so cute! Beautiful sunset!



Bubba_1122 said:


> Narrow theme on favorites this year with my first grandbaby being born in July:
> Daughter and son in law (first time doing silhouettes - read up online and gave it a try):
> Then gotta have one football related (since 90% of the pictures I take are of sports - mostly football). This is early morning - first day of practice at Valdosta State during first week of August  - players just coming on the field at the new practice facility:



Love the silhouette & the baby's foot! 



Topwater said:


> Here are my 5:santa:



Amazing! Love the 2nd one! 


Y'all keep'em coming!


----------



## gstanfield

I have some pretty neat shots from this year, but here are three of my favorites. The first is my baby boy who was born in March of this year.







This one is the three girls in my life (my twin daughters and my wife)






And this one was I took this summer at my good friend's weeding. This girl and I have been friends for about a dozen years (since college) and I finally got to see her married!


----------



## leo

W   O   W


Awsome shots folks, I recall a bunch of these and love the newer ones too .....

I need to "make" time to reveiw my years work and join in ......  

Feral ... thanks for getting this going again "clap"


----------



## moyehow

WOW!  all of the photos are amazing!!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper

*My pick of five for 2011*

(1) My artsy side,  "Pulling out the stakes"







(2) A landscape,  "Starr's Mill "







(3) A wildlife portrait,"Wild Turkeys Of Georgia "






(4) A Sea-scape "Love Grows"







(5) A portrait of my oldest Grandson,on Halloween.
                    " Elijah"


----------



## FERAL ONE

this thread just brings insant smiles yall !!! i am proud to be a small part of this group !!!


----------



## Crickett

FERAL ONE said:


> this thread just brings insant smiles yall !!! i am proud to be a small part of this group !!!



X2 

Some more amazing shots have been added since my last post. Can't wait to see more!


----------



## rip18

FERAL ONE said:


> this thread just brings insant smiles yall !!! i am proud to be a small part of this group !!!



X3 - Great shots y'all!


----------



## wvdawg

Magnificent shots everyone!  I really have enjoyed them all!


----------



## cornpile

Youre right,Dawg.This is a great fiveshot series.


----------



## Hoss

This one needs to come back to the top to get some more photos.

Great shots everyone.

Hoss


----------



## hootnhollar

Here are a few from this year.  Nothing spectacular but I thought they were pretty neat.  Sorry about the size, I'm not very good at uploading these things.


----------



## hootnhollar

And obviously I can't count


----------



## Crickett

I like'em! Great additions to the thread!


----------



## jimmellow

*Beautiful*

Beautiful shots my favorite one is the Little Critter's First Dove Hunt The colors in that picture are beautiful. did you use photo shop? That picture is one that you would see on calenders or framed for sale, I just love the colors in that photo.



rip18 said:


> Well, I just went back and looked through all those "Best of..." threads.  Man, there are some great shots in those threads.  It was fun to scroll down through the threads & see who was shooting what - some were easy to identify, and some were tougher.  And it was great to see some folks sharing shots that we don't see too often as well.
> 
> I noticed that I didn't participate except for last year; it is just so overwhelming for me to try to choose my favorites - they're ALL favorite for one reason or another...
> 
> I went back & searched my posts from this past year, and it was easier this year, since I basically was without a camera or motivation for about half a year...
> 
> After much thought, I narrowed it down to my favorite 27.  Further thought narrowed it down to my favorite 8.  And I finally got it down to my favorite 5:
> 
> Little Critter's First Dove Hunt
> 
> Winter Cardinal on Greenbrier
> 
> Corn Snake on Indian Corn
> 
> Juvenile Daring Jumping Spider
> 
> Drake Woodduck Drinking


----------



## Joker

*WOW*
after seeing all of ya'lls pix I am to embarrassed to post any.

Nice work everyone!


----------



## Crickett

Joker said:


> *WOW*
> after seeing all of ya'lls pix I am to embarrassed to post any.
> 
> Nice work everyone!


I've seen your photos & you've got some really good ones. Besides this ain't no contest so post up your faves!


----------

